# Do ya'll...



## Josh (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi. Do any of ya'll have or know where i can find some Paul Vunak, Matt Thornton, Christopher Clungston clips?? Thanks. I saw one about Matt Thontorn on him  talking about REAL LIFE stuff. It was cool. But yea. Thanks.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

I think fighting.net, Vunak's website, has demo clips at the part where they sell vids.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 30, 2004)

Josh, here is a Matt T. clip from the bigjkd forum
http://www.forumco.com/bigjkd/forum..._Title=1+-+Combative+Solutions+Training+Forum

kinda long link
Marvin


----------

